# Ramona Staszek - My art and atelier :)



## ramonastaszek (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello, my name is Ramona and I am inviting everyone to the visit of my small portfolio.

In the attachment a few works, more on my own site: http://ramonastaszek.pl


----------

